# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour Du lịch Hồ Đại Lải (1 ngày, khởi hành bằng ô tô)

## poohtravel

*Du lịch Hồ Đại Lải*
*( Thời gian: 1 ngày, khởi hành bằng ô tô)*
_Nằm sát thị trấn Xuân Hoà ở phía Bắc huyện Mê Linh, tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc, hồ Đại Lải là nơi du lịch nghỉ mát rất lý tưởng cho tất cả mọi người. Từ Hà Nội, muốn đến khu du lịch hồ Đại Lải du khách chỉ cần lên xe ngược đường quốc lộ 2 đến Phúc Yên chưa đầy một giờ đồng hồ, rồi rẽ phải, đi theo con đường lát bê tông tới thị trấn Xuân Hoà nằm ngay ven hồ. Đây là nơi nghỉ mát cuối tuần rất thuận tiện đối với người dân ở thủ đô sôi động, ồn ã. Sau những ngày làm việc căng thẳng, ai chẳng muốn được bơi thuyền thư giãn giữa vùng non nước hữu tình này._
*06h30:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Hồ Đại Lải một không gian xanh nằm cách trung tâm Hà nội 65 km. Xe dừng lại đầu thị xã Vĩnh Phúc, quý khách tự do ăn sáng, thưởng thức trà café…
*09h30:* Quý khách đến khu du lịch Hồ Đại Lải, Hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách thăm quan núi Thằn Lằn nơi có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh vùng lòng hồ, tham quan và tắm hồ Đại Lải, tận hưởng không khí và không gian mát mẻ của khu du lịch Đại Lải, quý khách tự do đi thuyền nan, ca nô dạo quanh lòng hồ, chơi các trò chơi tại khu du lịch
*11h30:* Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, thưởng thức đặc sản Vĩnh Phúc
*13h30:* Hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách tham quan Đảo Chim, Rừng Ngọc Thanh.
*15h00:* HDV tổ chức một số trò chơi dân gian như: Kéo co, nhảy bao, đập niêu đất…Kết thúc trò chơi, tập thể và cá nhân thắng cuộc được nhận quà lưu niệm của *New Starlight Travel*, nghỉ ngơi thư giãn hoặc mua sắm quà lưu niệm
*16h30:* Xe đưa quý khách trở về điểm đón ban đầu, kết thúc chuyến du lịch. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 350.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
** Mức giá trên bao gồm:*
Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh , âm thanh hiện đại, phục vụ theo chương trình thăm quanMức ăn: 100.000đ/bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).Hướng Dẫn Viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh.Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ngườiKhuyến Mại : Nước uống trên xe.** Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:*
Thuế Vat, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – 4 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  10 tuổi: tính 50%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322/ Hotline: 0947 025 490 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0947 025 490 ( Chị Diệp)*
* Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch* *Sapa* 
*( Thời gian: 2 ngày 3 đêm -> phương tiện Tàu nằm**)*
*Giới thiệu chương trình:*
_Sa Pa là Thị Trấn nghỉ mát thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai ở độ cao 1.600m so với mặt nước biển, có khí hậu ôn đới, nhiệt độ trung bình từ 15 đến 18 độ C, quanh năm mát mẻ, mùa đông có tuyết nhẹ. Từ những năm đầu thế kỷ người Pháp đã tìm thấy sức hấp dẫn của Sa Pa về cảnh quan, khí hậu và nguồn nước....vì thế du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của kiến trúc Pháp của hơn 200 biệt thự nghỉ mát. Sa Pa-Một địa danh nguyên sơ với làng bản của các dân tộc ít người như H’Mông, Dao, Tày, Xá Phó...với Thác Bạc, Cổng Trời, cầu Mây, hang Gió, núi Hàm Rồng... xứng đáng là một nơi dành cho những ai yêu thích thiên nhiên muốn tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán của người dân miền núi._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*ĐÊM NGÀY 1: GA HÀ NỘI - LÀO CAI*
*19h00:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách khởi hành ra Ga Hà Nội. 21h00: Quý khách có mặt tại ga Hà Nội (Phố Trần Quý Cáp) lên tầu đi Lào Cai.Chuyến tầu SP3 khởi hành lúc 22h00. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.
*NGÀY 1:  LÀO CAI - SA PA (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
 06h00: Tới Lao Cai, xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại ga Lào Cai đi Sapa. Trên đường quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi non hùng vĩ ở của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn.
 09h00: Quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa tại khách sạn. Buổi chiều, quý khách đi thăm bản Cát Cát của người H’mông, Thác thuỷ điện được người Pháp xây dựng năm 1925. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Sa Pa. Đặc biệt vào tối thứ bảy Quý khách có thể tham dự phiên Chợ Tình của người Dao Đỏ - một trong những nét văn hoá đặc sắc của các dân tộc vùng cao phía bắc Việt Nam. 
*NGÀY 2: SA PA - LÀO CAI (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
 Sáng: sau khi ăn sáng, 9.00 trả phòng khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình rồi xuống vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, thăm vườn Lan 1, vườn Lan 2. Ăn trưa. 
Chiều: Xe đưa Quý khách trở lại Lao Cai. Thăm thị trấn Lao Cai, tự do mua sắm. Ăn tối.
19h00: Rời Lào Cai về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu
*NGÀY 3: GA HÀ NỘI*
04h30: Quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay kết thúc chương trình.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.850.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
** Giá bao gồm:*
-    Khách sạn 2 đêm nghỉ, phòng tivi, vệ sinh khép kín, tắm nóng lạnh, 2 người/ phòng.
 -    Xe ôtô đời mới đưa đón theo hành trình Lào Cai – Sa Pa – Lào Cai.
-    Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình.
-    Các bữa ăn theo CT (4 chính, 2 phụ – 220.000 đ/ người/ ngày)
-    HDV nhiệt tình, nhiều kinh nghiệm (Đón tại Lào Cai)
-    Vé tàu hoả khứ hồi nằm mềm khoang 6, HN- LC -  HN
-   Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour.
*Giá không bao gồm:*
-    Đồ uống, chi tiêu cá nhân, hoá đơn VAT, ngủ phòng đơn.
*- Lưu ý:* Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Miễn phí (Ăn ngủ chung với bố mẹ). Trẻ em từ 5- dưới 11 tuổi: Tính 75% giá người lớn (ngủ chung với bố mẹ, ăn xuất ăn riêng). Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính giá như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*​**Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0947 025 490 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*​*CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm) 
 - Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- Phục vụ ăn uống  với các suất ăn từ: 40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ..... giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ ! 
Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)
            Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn

----------


## dieptour

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

Ngày 25.11.2012 - vào ngày chủ nhật (tức ngày 12.10 âm lịch) em khai trương Quán *" Lẩu riêu cua - sườn sụn" tại số 52 - Ngũ Xã - Ba Đình (đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m - 4m)*,em bán buổi tối bắt đầu từ 18h00' ,mong mọi người qua ủng hộ và là khách hàng thường xuyên của em - quán bán hàng với giá bình dân, chất lượng tốt, đáng tin cậy  :Smile:  - *liên hệ Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc* Mr Ngọc: 0972357557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Thanks mọi người nhé  :Smile:

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

*Tour du lịch Sapa*
* ( Thời gian: 2 ngày 3 đêm -> phương tiện Tàu nằm)*

Sa Pa là Thị Trấn nghỉ mát thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai ở độ cao 1.600m so với mặt nước biển, có khí hậu ôn đới, nhiệt độ trung bình từ 15 đến 18 độ C, quanh năm mát mẻ, mùa đông có tuyết nhẹ. Từ những năm đầu thế kỷ người Pháp đã tìm thấy sức hấp dẫn của Sa Pa về cảnh quan, khí hậu và nguồn nước....vì thế du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của kiến trúc Pháp của hơn 200 biệt thự nghỉ mát. Sa Pa-Một địa danh nguyên sơ với làng bản của các dân tộc ít người như H’Mông, Dao, Tày, Xá Phó...với Thác Bạc, Cổng Trời, cầu Mây, hang Gió, núi Hàm Rồng... xứng đáng là một nơi dành cho những ai yêu thích thiên nhiên muốn tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán của người dân miền núi.

*Chương trình chi tiết:*

*ĐÊM NGÀY 1: GA HÀ NỘI - LÀO CAI*

20h30: Quý khách có mặt tại ga Hà Nội (Phố Trần Quý Cáp) lên tầu đi Lào Cai.Chuyến tầu SP3 khởi hành lúc 21h30. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

*NGÀY 1:  LÀO CAI - SA PA (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

05h00: Tới Lao Cai, xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại ga Lào Cai đi Sapa. Trên đường quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi non hùng vĩ ở của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn.
 09h00: Quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa tại khách sạn. Buổi chiều, quý khách đi thăm bản Cát Cát của người H’mông, Thác thuỷ điện được người Pháp xây dựng năm 1925. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Sa Pa. Đặc biệt vào tối thứ bảy Quý khách có thể tham dự phiên Chợ Tình của người Dao Đỏ - một trong những nét văn hoá đặc sắc của các dân tộc vùng cao phía bắc Việt Nam. 

*NGÀY 2: SA PA - LÀO CAI (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

Sáng: sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình rồi xuống vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, thăm vườn Lan 1, vườn Lan 2. Ăn trưa. 
Chiều: Xe đưa Quý khách trở lại Lao Cai. Thăm thị trấn Lao Cai, tự do mua sắm. Ăn tối.
19h00: Rời Lào Cai về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu

*NGÀY 3: GA HÀ NỘI*

05h00: Quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay kết thúc chương trình.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 2.600.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn, khách đoàn liên hệ)*

* Giá bao gồm:

- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, tắm nóng lạnh, 2 người/phòng.
 - Xe ôtô đời mới đưa đón theo hành trình Lào Cai – Sa Pa – Lào Cai.
- Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình
- HDV nhiệt tình, nhiều kinh nghiệm
- Vé tàu hoả khứ hồi nằm mềm khoang 4, HN- LC -  HN

Giá không bao gồm:

-    Đồ uống, chi tiêu cá nhân, hoá đơn VAT, ngủ phòng đơn.

* Lưu ý: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
 * Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322*
* Hotline: 0947 025 490/ 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 189.000đ/nồi nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức..
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Tour du lịch Sapa*
* ( Thời gian: 2 ngày 3 đêm -> phương tiện Tàu nằm)*

Sa Pa là Thị Trấn nghỉ mát thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai ở độ cao 1.600m so với mặt nước biển, có khí hậu ôn đới, nhiệt độ trung bình từ 15 đến 18 độ C, quanh năm mát mẻ, mùa đông có tuyết nhẹ. Từ những năm đầu thế kỷ người Pháp đã tìm thấy sức hấp dẫn của Sa Pa về cảnh quan, khí hậu và nguồn nước....vì thế du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của kiến trúc Pháp của hơn 200 biệt thự nghỉ mát. Sa Pa-Một địa danh nguyên sơ với làng bản của các dân tộc ít người như H’Mông, Dao, Tày, Xá Phó...với Thác Bạc, Cổng Trời, cầu Mây, hang Gió, núi Hàm Rồng... xứng đáng là một nơi dành cho những ai yêu thích thiên nhiên muốn tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán của người dân miền núi.

*Chương trình chi tiết:*

*ĐÊM NGÀY 1: GA HÀ NỘI - LÀO CAI*

20h30: Quý khách có mặt tại ga Hà Nội (Phố Trần Quý Cáp) lên tầu đi Lào Cai.Chuyến tầu SP3 khởi hành lúc 21h30. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

*NGÀY 1:  LÀO CAI - SA PA (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

05h00: Tới Lao Cai, xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại ga Lào Cai đi Sapa. Trên đường quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi non hùng vĩ ở của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn.
 09h00: Quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa tại khách sạn. Buổi chiều, quý khách đi thăm bản Cát Cát của người H’mông, Thác thuỷ điện được người Pháp xây dựng năm 1925. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Sa Pa. Đặc biệt vào tối thứ bảy Quý khách có thể tham dự phiên Chợ Tình của người Dao Đỏ - một trong những nét văn hoá đặc sắc của các dân tộc vùng cao phía bắc Việt Nam. 

*NGÀY 2: SA PA - LÀO CAI (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

Sáng: sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình rồi xuống vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, thăm vườn Lan 1, vườn Lan 2. Ăn trưa. 
Chiều: Xe đưa Quý khách trở lại Lao Cai. Thăm thị trấn Lao Cai, tự do mua sắm. Ăn tối.
19h00: Rời Lào Cai về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu

*NGÀY 3: GA HÀ NỘI*

05h00: Quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay kết thúc chương trình.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 2.600.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn, khách đoàn liên hệ)*

* Giá bao gồm:

- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, tắm nóng lạnh, 2 người/phòng.
 - Xe ôtô đời mới đưa đón theo hành trình Lào Cai – Sa Pa – Lào Cai.
- Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình
- HDV nhiệt tình, nhiều kinh nghiệm
- Vé tàu hoả khứ hồi nằm mềm khoang 4, HN- LC -  HN

Giá không bao gồm:

-    Đồ uống, chi tiêu cá nhân, hoá đơn VAT, ngủ phòng đơn.

* Lưu ý: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
 * Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322 Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*DU XUÂN “THIÊN ĐƯỜNG CỦA BIỂN” GHÉP ĐOÀN 2013
 TOUR DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC
 (Chương trình: 3 ngày 2 đêm, khởi hành Mồng 2, Mồng 3, Mồng 4, Mồng 5 Tết Âm Lịch)*


Xin mời du khách cùng gia đình đến thư giãn tại Phú Quốc, nơi được mệnh danh « Thiên đường của biển »! Quanh đảo là những bờ cát vàng tạo nên các bãi biển tuyệt đẹp.
 Tắm biển tại bãi Sao- một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất tại đây, du khách sẽ đón từng làn gió làm cuộn lên những gợn sóng nhẹ nhàng xua tan cơn mệt mỏi sau chuyến bay vượt trùng dương xanh thẳm.
 Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc (Ăn trưa, tối)
 Sáng: Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay Nội Bài. Quý khách đáp chuyến bay khởi hành đi Hồ Chí Minh lúc 7h00. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, quý khách chuyển tiếp chuyến bay đi Phú Quốc lúc 10h15 (Thời gian bay là 45 phút). Đến sân bay Dương Đông- Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.
 Chiều: Xe ô tô đưa Quý khách xuyên rừng nguyên sinh đi cực Bắc của Đảo- Gành Dầu, ngắm hải giới với Campuchia, quý khách tự do tắm biển hoặc thưởng thức hải sản tại khu du lịch Gió Biển. Đi thăm quan và viếng đền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực, ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn tuyệt đẹp tại thắng cảnh Dinh Cậu.
 Tối: ăn tối và tự do dạo chơi, nghỉ đêm tại Phú Quốc.
 Ngày 02: Đảo Xanh Phú Quốc (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
 Sáng: ăn sáng, xe ô tô đưa quý khách khởi hành đi cực Nam đảo, tham quan khu nuôi cấy Ngọc Trai của Úc , trại thuần dưỡng Chim Báo Bão và Chó Xoáy lưng- Phú Quốc, thăm cảng An Thới. Sau đó, quý khách tự do tắm biển tại bãi Sao- bãi biển dài và đẹp nhất đảo Phú Quốc.
 11h30: Ăn trưa.
 Chiều: Đoàn lên xe đi tham quan di tích Nhà tù Phú Quốc, làng chài cổ Hàm Ninh,viếng chùa Hùng Long Tự, đoàn ghé tham quan nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm Cá Cơm - đặc sản nổi tiếng của Phú Quốc, nghỉ đêm tại Phú Quốc.
 Ngày 03: Phú Quốc - Tp.HCM - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
 Sáng: Quý khách ăn sáng, tự do đi chợ Dương Đông mua đặc sản, quà lưu niệm. Sau đó xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Dương Đông, đáp chuyến bay về Sài Gòn, quý khách nối chuyến bay tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất trở về Hà Nội.
 Chiều: Quý khách về đến Hà Nội, xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát. Kết thúc chương trình. Tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.


*Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 2.950.000 VNĐ
 (Áp dụng khách sạn 3*, tour ghép chất lượng cao)*

Giá bao gồm:
 1- Xe ô tô đời mới phục vụ theo chương trình.
 2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3*, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi tivi, điều hòa, nóng lạnh...
 3- Ăn các bữa ăn theo chương trình gồm 5 bữa ăn chính, 2 bữa ăn sáng buffe.
 4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
 5- Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình.
 6- Bảo hiểm du lịch.
 Giá không bao gồm: 
 1- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
 2- Vé máy bay khứ hồi Hà Nội//Tp.Hồ Chí Minh//Phú Quốc//Hà Nội (Vé máy bay tùy thuộc vào thời gian đặt tour)- Giờ bay sẽ được thông báo cụ thể.
 - Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 - dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
 - Quý khách mang theo Chứng minh thư nhân dân (Giấy khai sinh đối với trẻ em) để lên máy bay.

 Các tour liên quan:
 Tour Du Xuân Thiên Đường Miền Trung
 Tour Du Xuân Đà Nẵng - Bà Nà - Hội An - Huế
 Tour Du Xuân Hành Trình Di Sản Miền Trung (Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Huế - Phong Nha)
 Tour Du Xuân Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Đà Lạt.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi giành cho 2 người và 350.000đ/nồi giành cho 5 người nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?


 Kính mời các bạn qua số 52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m) để cùng thưởng thức lẩu “Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi giành cho 2 người và 350.000đ/nồi giành cho 5 người nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với Ms Diệp: 0947025490 hoặc Mr Ngọc: 0972367557 để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
Chú ý: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------

